# Can employer withdraw redundancy?



## jsmith (15 Aug 2010)

I work for a business and everyone who works there was given 8 weeks notice.  Our RP50 form says that we are due to finish on 19th August.  The business was supposed to be sold and we were told if it wasn't that it was closing one way or another.  Now my boss is saying she doesn't know what is going to happen.  The business is not sold and she doesn't want to close it down.  Where do we stand?  Some of the other staff members have interviews this week and if they get jobs can the employer withdraw redundancy and expect everyone to work past 19th August or does the employee have any rights?


----------



## Calebs Dad (18 Aug 2010)

In simple terms - yes

The onus is on the employer to attempt (where possible) to keep employees in employment


----------

